# enchidorus turning brown



## martin day (Mar 2, 2006)

i have a enchidorus blheri i think thats how its spelt as my main specimen plant in the centre of my tank ,the stem that comes off the plant and reaches to the top is turning brown and so are the little plants that come off the stem,the leaves dont have have brown spots they are turning brown on the edges ?
thanks


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi, Martin... Can you tell us about your tank setup, ferts being used, lights etc., this would be helpful in diagnosing the problem.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey Martin, 

As Trena said, knowing more about your setup will help us in trying to figure out what might be going on. 

When you say 'turning brown', are you seeing a brown coating on the plants, or are the plants/leaves actually turning brown, which would basically mean, they are dieing. If it is a coating on the plants, then it's a type of algae which is easy to deal with.


----------

